# TT RS Stage 1 remap - who to use?



## Rumpelstiltskin (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning everyone. Prolific poster here! 

After a few months of ownership, I feel it's about time I got my manual TT RS remapped (just Stage 1). I have spent many hours reading every thread I can find about the different tuning companies, but thought I would start this thread and state my own specific situation and needs, so that your advice is custom rather than generic (excuse the pun). I have discounted AMD, as they are too far away, so am left with Revo, APR, or MRC from which to choose.

I don't track or drag strip my car, so it will be for fast road use only. Therefore, I am not really bothered if one map gives a little bit more horsepower or torque. As long as the car drives well, there are no glitches, and the map transforms the car's performance, I'll be happy. And I don't want any clutch slip, which I've read can occur if the torque is too high.

I'd appreciate any feedback on the three tuning companies mentioned above. I've read so many things about each one, some favourable, some not so much, but one thing I've noticed is after criticising a tuner, members very rarely then follow it up with a detailed reason as to why they don't hold the tuner in high regard. There are certain sentiments that seem to be shared by more than one person, and I am definitely leaning towards one tuner more than the other two, but I don't want to comment here on what I've read, as I don't want to open any old cans of worms.

Therefore, please share your own personal experiences, good or bad, of the tuner/s you've used for your TT RS. If negative, please try to be as specific as possible.

Many thanks.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

You say you don't want to open a can of worms but unfortunately that's what this question always seems to do! 
From my experience, and I'm not going to comment good or bad on any other tuner/map, I've had Revo on my RS for nearly four years, 3 of which with the Loba hybrid turbo with absolutely no issues whatsoever. Mines a manual car with no clutch slip problems, original clutch.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I also have revo installed and love it. I had it installed at gandaperformance in Brackley along with secondary bypass cats which make the car sound so much better and is a cheap mod.

If you want the best from a remap it would be a good idea to also consider an intercooler to keep temps down

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I get the impression that they're all fairly similar. Unless you're really into it (and want to try multiple) you won't really notice much between them all.

Just go for whichever you can get done conveniently or is on sale etc.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dash said:


> I get the impression that they're all fairly similar. Unless you're really into it (and want to try multiple) you won't really notice much between them all.
> 
> Just go for whichever you can get done conveniently or is on sale etc.


All big players yes.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Pick a garage/dealer you trust that's near to you IMO. All the usual suspects (APR/Revo/MRC) do pretty much the same thing. 
APR was easiest for me and I trust the garage that supplied it.


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, although I was hoping to hear from a few more people. Since my last post, I've realised AmD is a lot closer than I first thought, actually closer to me than MRC. However, I think you're right about choosing somebody as local as possible, in case there are any issues, and I think you're probably also right that all Stage 1 remaps will be fairly similar.

I didn't mention before, but I did actually take my car to Revo a few weeks ago. Despite numerous attempts, the dealer was unable to upload the software to my car. Now I have to decide whether to try another Revo dealer or a different tuner altogether. I'll let you know what I decide.

Best regards.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Most tuning companies say the it's an ECU out for a map in the later RS, MY12ish onwards. 
Some say they've had mixed results over varying years but Revo HQ have clearly told me they can OBD port flash them all.


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Thanks for your replies, although I was hoping to hear from a few more people. Since my last post, I've realised AmD is a lot closer than I first thought, actually closer to me than MRC. However, I think you're right about choosing somebody as local as possible, in case there are any issues, and I think you're probably also right that all Stage 1 remaps will be fairly similar.
> 
> I didn't mention before, but I did actually take my car to Revo a few weeks ago. Despite numerous attempts, the dealer was unable to upload the software to my car. Now I have to decide whether to try another Revo dealer or a different tuner altogether. I'll let you know what I decide.
> 
> Best regards.


Find a better tuner! If you're near MRC, use them. Their maps are custom to the car.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Thanks for your replies, although I was hoping to hear from a few more people. Since my last post, I've realised AmD is a lot closer than I first thought, actually closer to me than MRC. However, I think you're right about choosing somebody as local as possible, in case there are any issues, and I think you're probably also right that all Stage 1 remaps will be fairly similar.
> 
> I didn't mention before, but I did actually take my car to Revo a few weeks ago. Despite numerous attempts, the dealer was unable to upload the software to my car. Now I have to decide whether to try another Revo dealer or a different tuner altogether. I'll let you know what I decide.
> 
> Best regards.


What year is your car? I had my 2012 car Revo'd week or so back and the installer first uploaded the revo original fie and then it took two attempts for the revo modified code to take.

I did speak to revo before going to dealer and they explained that it can take couple of attempts before the Revo modified code will flash correctly.

I used a dealer called G and A Performance in Brackley who were brilliant and even allowed me to come in on the weekend for the revo code


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Templar said:


> Most tuning companies say the it's an ECU out for a map in the later RS, MY12ish onwards.
> Some say they've had mixed results over varying years but Revo HQ have clearly told me they can OBD port flash them all.


 They should indeed be able to do them via OBD but it does take 2-3 attempts before flash fully takes.


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi. My car is MY2011. Revo said they flash the map via the OBD port. The Revo dealer tried to flash it five or six times, but apparently my ECU didn't accept it.

Regarding custom vs generic, this is one of several things I've read people debating on other threads. As far as I'm aware, Revo flash a generic Stage 1 map, then tweak it for boost, fuelling, and timing. Does this make it generic or custom? Is this not what all tuners, eg. MRC would do?

Many thanks.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi. My car is MY2011. Revo said they flash the map via the OBD port. The Revo dealer tried to flash it five or six times, but apparently my ECU didn't accept it.
> 
> Regarding custom vs generic, this is one of several things I've read people debating on other threads. As far as I'm aware, Revo flash a generic Stage 1 map, then tweak it for boost, fuelling, and timing. Does this make it generic or custom? Is this not what all tuners, eg. MRC would do?
> 
> Many thanks.


MRC is totally custom I believe, Revo is generic tune which your dealer or yourself can customize Boost, Fuel and Timing via SPS. APR I believe is totally generic and there is no way dealer can customize the tune.

Do you know if they loaded the Revo Version of the original file first? As that is what they had to do on mine to make sure they were at the same version etc. I would recommend trying another revo dealer and/or speaking to revo HQ and see what they say.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Donovan2123 said:


> MRC is totally custom I believe, Revo is generic tune which your dealer or yourself can customize Boost, Fuel and Timing via SPS. APR I believe is totally generic and there is no way dealer can customize the tune.


I believe MRC use a base tune then tweek as required, not "totally" custom but as close as you can get.

I will be using MRC for mine once my clutch is done next month


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

bhavin85 said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > MRC is totally custom I believe, Revo is generic tune which your dealer or yourself can customize Boost, Fuel and Timing via SPS. APR I believe is totally generic and there is no way dealer can customize the tune.
> ...


Didn't realise this. I thought the entire map was custom and tailored to car. Anyways I love my Revo map and the fact I have the adjustability, stock, antitheft and the option to adjust boost, timing and fuel is just brilliant.


----------



## GreyRS (Apr 13, 2016)

Donovan2123 said:


> bhavin85 said:
> 
> 
> > Donovan2123 said:
> ...


Just being curious here. With the sps switch do you actually adjust you fuel and timing... because if it's preset by revo for your type of tune it could cause problems? Just what I have read in the past... could be wrong. I'm assuming you have 3 maps on there stock, low power and high power?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

GreyRS said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > bhavin85 said:
> ...


Basically you have the choice, leave the dealer to it to set up the two performance modes and leave settings as they are.

Or with the help of vcds, make adjustments your self based on mods and logs taken, example you fit intercooler or run race fuel you could then increase timing and boost.

Revo have said even if someone adjusts to far worse case scenario is timing pull/knock and limp mode.

Most who have SPS will have access to VCDS anyways so chances of the above are slim.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

You don't use vcds to change Revo settings. You use Revo software to change them by plugging the SPS into a laptop and downloading new settings onto it then transferring them to the car using sps via obd2. I would not really advise doing this, it's best left to your tuner who should do data logging when changes are being trialled


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

davectr said:


> You don't use vcds to change Revo settings. You use Revo software to change them by plugging the SPS into a laptop and downloading new settings onto it then transferring them to the car using sps via obd2. I would not really advise doing this, it's best left to your tuner who should do data logging when changes are being trialled


Who said you used vcds to change settings? I meant vcds for logging

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin (Nov 3, 2015)

Donovan2123 said:


> Do you know if they loaded the Revo Version of the original file first? As that is what they had to do on mine to make sure they were at the same version etc.


I'm not sure exactly what he did/tried, but I do know he contacted Revo HQ several times. I called Revo afterwards and they assured me the dealer had done everything correctly, so they couldn't really explain why the flash had been unsuccessful. Therefore, I'm not entirely convinced a different Revo dealer would do anything differently, thus have any more success.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if they loaded the Revo Version of the original file first? As that is what they had to do on mine to make sure they were at the same version etc.
> ...


Ye in that case I would be heading to MRC (-: or even Rick @ unicorn

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

From my experience with a Revo SPS box the settings were:
Stock
95 Ron map
98 Ron map
Immobiliser.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

If MRC is an option I suggest you use them!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

I've been following the forums for the last couple of weeks - researching the exact same query regarding remapping.

The outcome ; I'm booked in with MRC for wednesday


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice one! I'd be interested to hear about your experience.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Nice one! I'd be interested to hear about your experience.


I'll be chucking a thread up next week


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Donovan2123 said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > You don't use vcds to change Revo settings. You use Revo software to change them by plugging the SPS into a laptop and downloading new settings onto it then transferring them to the car using sps via obd2. I would not really advise doing this, it's best left to your tuner who should do data logging when changes are being trialled
> ...


Oh right, sorry, misunderstood your previous post [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone have an idea about what MRC are charging? Based on their site seems to be quite abit higher than anyone else!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

There prices are inclusive, so cheaper than revo and Apr

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I enquired with mrc for my tts.... And they were cheaper than APR and Revo.

Not sure if the RS is the same as the TTS but revo with the SPS is more expensive than APR, depending on your ECU APR can offer multiple maps and security set via your cruise control stalk.

The main reason i went with APR though was i wasnt bothered about switching etc and the Revo maps would reset on a battery pull.... Which can be re-enabled with the SPS.... But APR just seemed like less hassle...

If you can wait most inc MRC have discount events... I got my APR 20% off at the start of the yr.... Both Revo and APR had 25% off for black friday..... Which when factored in would be cheaper than MrC

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------

